# Berkely Frenzy Crankbaits



## nodakoutdoors.com

So I make a trip to Scheels the other week and I see Berkley Frenzy lures selling for $1.99/each. Cabelas is selling some for $1.79/ea online right now too. So I figured why not? I purchased about 8 in size 5's for fishing the river.

I have to admit these are some darn nice cranks for the money. Only one needed any tuning (after a serious snag) and it's much easier to lose at the price instead of over $6 for other brands. We've probably boated over 75 walleyes the past couple weeks trolling them.

Anyone else with me? I think it's awfully nice to have some nice CHEAP crankbaits to use nowadays when everything else is getting so overpriced.


----------



## drjongy

Yes, Chris, these cranks are a great deal and they work just as well. Like you said, a lot nicer to lose these in the snags compared to a Rapala. I like them for Devils Lake for that reason...tons of snags. But that's where the big fish are. Like they say, if you're not snaggin' you're not braggin'.


----------



## goosehunternd

> say, if you're not snaggin' you're not braggin'


Thats funny, and very true for DL


----------



## duckslayer

The flicker shads are a great crankbait for the price. When they go for $2 they are very hard to beat. I have yet to have one break and they put a lot of fish in the boat.

I like the cabelas line of cranks too. The real image jointeds are real good lures for casting and trolling. The rad shads I have used are okay, have had some break on hook sets and also when slapping a few weeds off but I guess you get what you pay for. Just cant abuse them like a Rapala.


----------



## Traxion

Good cranks for the money. I picked up about 40 last year. Word is that there is a price increase coming, going up to $4 or so. Cabelas and Bass Pro aren't carrying them anymore I guess, but they are still available.

I had a lot of tuning issues. Seems like they run a bit wilder than a Shad Rap and if ran in close proximity to other lines the were much more likely to tangle. I'm kind of anal about tuning so that could be part of it too LOL. Only other thing I can say is the look alike Triple Grip hooks are very brittle. I've broken several of them off. But, they are sharp!

I need to replace the ones I lost last year. We pulled in a ton of fish on them last year, mainly the #7's. Here's the dive curve, supposed to be from the guys @ Precision Trolling.

Flicker Shad 5 150' back 10# mono 9 feet down
Flicker Shad 5 150' back 10/4 Fireline 10 feet down

Flicker Shad 7 150' back 10# mono 14 feet down
Flicker Shad 7 150' back 10/4 Fireline 15 feet down


----------



## luveyes

Buy em now while you can at the price of $2. When the current supply Scheels has is gone they will go up to just under $4 each since Berkley changed their pricing for this years shipments. Scheels is honoring the old price on their stock bought last year. For all the Scheels haters they could have immediately raised the price when Berkley did, but they didnt.


----------



## Maverick

> Buy em now while you can at the price of $2.


Bought 20 last night. They still have a good amount but you can tell people are picking certain colors now!


----------



## rowdie

We've been trolling for the last 3 weeks and the flicker shad has put more fish in the boat than any other style plug this year. I just bought six more last night. Had I read this, I might have bought more. The ripsad reefrunner, walleye diver and rapalla have all put fish in the boat, but I know that the flicker shad has caught the most.


----------



## boondocks

Definately can't beat $2 a pop. Although I also had some tuning issues with them.


----------



## rowdie

Talked to a guy from Mobridge today, and he said his buddy was outcatching everyone with his frenzy flickershad.

I haven't had a problem with them running strait yet. I've only had a few cranks run sideways out of the box and none were Frenzies. I caught most my fish on a ripsad by reefrunner the last two times.


----------



## 94NDTA

Still $2 a pop and plenty left at scheels. Did have the rear hook ripped off by some large mystery fish last week in the river, but I did snag it a couple times before that too.

Other than that, only one of the 50 I bought didn't swim straight.


----------



## Traxion

I've ran them side by side with Shad Raps this year and they're 50/50 on catch rate. Color has been a bit more important than action it seems. Get a good color going with one, put the opposite similar color in and they are the same.

I will say the large majority I bought this year are tuned like #$%*. To say the least! Worse than the Reef Runner days! But, I deal with it and get them running straight. Do have to pay attention though because a good fish or a snag can knock them out of tune.

One thing I've noticed is that they go to heck quick withe ven the tiniest bit of debris on them. Fished Oahe for four days and the Flickers that got weeds on them fouled up lines big time. In comparison, the Shad Raps, with the same amount of weed, didn't mess things up nearly as bad. Just have to be aware, still ran them and caught lots of fish on them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Traxion said:


> I will say the large majority I bought this year are tuned like #$%*. To say the least! Worse than the Reef Runner days!


Now that's a statement! :beer: I love Reef Runners but keeping them tuned is practically a full time job.


----------



## Traxion

That is no joke. I've had better luck with them the past couple years. But, there was a time when they all needed tuned and often. Catch a fish, retune. Snag, just a bit, retune. Troll for a half hour without a bite or snag, retune! LOL! Those days taught me to go out and tune all my new baits before I started fishing, too frustrating once you get everything set!


----------



## Leo Porcello

$2.99 at the Minot Scheels.

What depth ones are you guys running? The 9 to 11ft look a little small and then the next ones are 11 to 13ft. Arn't most walleye in 8 to 9 feet this time of year??


----------



## duckslayer

Right around 100 ft back to get 10ft down with the smaller ones....is my guess. Give or take a few....I have been trying to get them a few feet off the bottom on DL with the clear water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Leo Porcello said:


> $2.99 at the Minot Scheels.
> 
> What depth ones are you guys running? The 9 to 11ft look a little small and then the next ones are 11 to 13ft.


Here's the dive curve posted earlier:

Flicker Shad 5 150' back 10# mono 9 feet down
Flicker Shad 5 150' back 10/4 Fireline 10 feet down

Flicker Shad 7 150' back 10# mono 14 feet down
Flicker Shad 7 150' back 10/4 Fireline 15 feet down

If you use smaller diameter line, such as Fireline or Power Pro...it'll dive deeper than with mono.



> Arn't most walleye in 8 to 9 feet this time of year??


It depends on the lake, but there is still a lot of fish shallow right now on most.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thank you!


----------



## 94NDTA

Anyone else know another place to get these cheap? I will admit, I had a lot of luck with these around dams on the red and it's tribs. It hits almost a perfect depth for the river minus the really deep holes, but even then, hits most of them. They also have a lot of action wich fits perfect for the merky clay colored water.

Being snag central that red and it's tribs are, It is a lot easier to lose a 1.99 crank than a $5 crank.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I use the flicker shads for trolling walleyes all summer long and they produce just as good as the $10 raps. I definitely will be getting more. :beer:


----------



## ileddog

I agree the do swin very true right out of the package. I was impressed. The also seem to swim very well at higher speeds. Again I was very impressed with them. Definately a good bang for the buck, OR TWO.


----------

